# Mahindra 6000 oil light



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

Got my 2wd mahindra stuck in mud today. After got it out oil light was on. The front of tractor didn't sink only back. Ran rpms high trying to rock it out. No visible damage that I can see, oil level good, tractor runs good.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Wash it off and check and see if a glob of mud knocked a wire off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

It's about 2 miles from the house afraid to drive it home.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Do you have an oil pressure gauge on that tractor or just the "idiot light"? If you have an oil pressure gauge and have good oil pressure and you have checked the oil level and it is good, drive it home..........


----------



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

Just the idiot light, going to pick one up this week to check pressure. Does anyone know what the oil pressure should run at?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Clinchbilly said:


> Just the idiot light, going to pick one up this week to check pressure. Does anyone know what the oil pressure should run at?



If you have 30 psi or more at 2000 RPMs you should be good.....I am not sure about this specific engine just my opinion on diesel tractor engines as a whole.....


----------



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

Finally got a few minutes to look tractor over. After removing a ton of frozen mud found the problem. The oil sending unit was unhooked. Started tractor light went off. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cool......Nice job....


----------

